# ***Free Wap Downloads***



## reddick (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi...

I regularly surf WAP on my NOKIA phone.Did anybody knows a wap site which provides FREE DOWNLOADS of Games,Ringtones,Picture Messages or Wallpapers etc. in INDIA?
If Yes , do tell me...Hope everybody wana grab this kind of Suff..!


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2004)

oh dude just search this forum. the sites accesible via gprs r also available via wap and u can get plenty of them. i think there r a couple in India.


----------



## mariner (Aug 22, 2004)

www.mobile9.com


----------



## wORm (Aug 22, 2004)

I used to struggle with GPRS too, to download tones/wallpapers/games/apps for my phone. After a while I got tired and just bought a datacable. No crap monthly GPRS charges, and all the mobile related software is at my disposal with just a few clicks of the mouse.


----------



## mariner (Aug 22, 2004)

i do da same !  down load and then transfer to the cell.


----------



## tuxfan (Aug 23, 2004)

www.tagtag.com
www.mailnspace.com/mobile/pics/index.wml


----------

